# Anyone using DuPont Ink in Fast T Jet 3?



## palmbizmatt (Oct 29, 2007)

I would love to hear from anyone who is successfully using DuPont Artistri inks in their Fast T Jet 3, US Sreenprint makes you think they spent years in the lab developing this, then scaring the hell out of you if you would dare use anything else, like the DuPont inks from (All American) in Philly. I thought I read a thread here somewhere that Fresner spilled the beans and admitted fast ink 3 is just relabled DuPont. True?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

All of the smaller machines use the same dupont ink. With the exception of the Brother.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The Direct Advantage also uses Sawgrass ink as well. Sawgrass was selling ink for the older T-Jets (T-Jet and T-Jet2) as well at the SGIA Show. There have been several other ink companies from overseas that have tried to get their product into the U.S., but for some reason have not. So, we are stuck with these options for the time being. Hopefully, this will change in the future.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> All of the smaller machines use the same dupont ink. With the exception of the Brother.


There are still several other inks out there such as Nanojet? R&H - Currently being used by DTG Digital selling under the name DTG Textile 2 and the Duponts selling under various names such as FastInk 3.

I switched from using R&H in my Kiosk to now using Dupont color inks as they seem to bind better with the Dupont white ink.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Didnt R&H discontinue their ink? I could have sworn I heard that somewhere.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

R&H is being discontinued. Not sure if they are done making ink and we are down to what ink is left in the distributors stock or what. But, it will only last so long. As for NanoJet, I am not aware of any company that is selling the ink in the U.S. at this point. I have heard of some companies testing it out, but not sure if anything has come about it. There is also another company from Spain as well trying to get into the U.S. market.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> R&H is being discontinued. Not sure if they are done making ink and we are down to what ink is left in the distributors stock or what. But, it will only last so long. As for NanoJet, I am not aware of any company that is selling the ink in the U.S. at this point. I have heard of some companies testing it out, but not sure if anything has come about it. There is also another company from Spain as well trying to get into the U.S. market.


So then the only ink would be the dupont besides of course brother and sawgrass right?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Unless someone has picked up another line of ink, that is what your options are unfortuntately.


----------



## vinstr (Nov 5, 2007)

If anyone is using the new dupont inks and printing on white shirts, you better do a wash test. They wash terrible without any pretreatment and many of us cannot get decent wash tests with them without using the new fastcolor from usspi. The fastcolor works great and gives great wash results but without it the new dupont ink washes terribly. The inks work great with white underbase and fastcolor...but compared to the old stuff its night and day when printed on untreated white shirts- after 5 washes the white shirts are a mess- you must now pretreat every shirt. So make sure you do a wash test and if you can somehow get good wash results with the new stuff, post your settings here please.


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

vinstr said:


> If anyone is using the new dupont inks and printing on white shirts, you better do a wash test. They wash terrible without any pretreatment and many of us cannot get decent wash tests with them without using the new fastcolor from usspi. The fastcolor works great and gives great wash results but without it the new dupont ink washes terribly. The inks work great with white underbase and fastcolor...but compared to the old stuff its night and day when printed on untreated white shirts- after 5 washes the white shirts are a mess- you must now pretreat every shirt. So make sure you do a wash test and if you can somehow get good wash results with the new stuff, post your settings here please.


Thanks for sharing this. You have saved me some shirts.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

vinstr said:


> If anyone is using the new dupont inks and printing on white shirts, you better do a wash test. They wash terrible without any pretreatment and many of us cannot get decent wash tests with them without using the new fastcolor from usspi. The fastcolor works great and gives great wash results but without it the new dupont ink washes terribly. The inks work great with white underbase and fastcolor...but compared to the old stuff its night and day when printed on untreated white shirts- after 5 washes the white shirts are a mess- you must now pretreat every shirt. So make sure you do a wash test and if you can somehow get good wash results with the new stuff, post your settings here please.


Hmmm, I think its time I better do a wash test on white shirts, I haven't done any for a while now. I'm hoping what you say doesn't apply to my inks 

I've also heard a new Japanese ink maker trying to push a new white ink.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have been using the fast color and it works great. I did do a bamboo shirt without pretreatment though and it still looks good after 3 washes but the fastcolor does make a big difference.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

zhenjie said:


> I've also heard a new Japanese ink maker trying to push a new white ink.


Do tell!!


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

I have heard of at least three companies other than DuPont and Nanojet that are courting digital garment printers and their customers, the R&H is down to "while supplies last". (I still use R & H and love it) I have also seen some of the new ink samples that look and wash well.

DuPont white has changed forumula for their soft settle white

but can anyone confirm that the CMYK also changed formula? I heard it had not.

Michele


----------



## customshirts123 (Jan 20, 2008)

How long do you cure your shirts for?
When we switched to the new ink we increased our cure time to 2 min. on white shirts and I have not had any complaints as of yet. But I do mostly dark shirts with white ink.


----------

